

Apple public beta for iOS9 - 20kleagues
https://beta.apple.com/sp

======
rdudek
So this is basically the insider-like program that Microsoft is running. I
wonder if they'll also have slow and fast rings too so people can sign up for
the faster updates or the more stable ones. I did not see any specific
hardware requirements for devices supported by this program.

~~~
adhipg
The 'fast' ring is surely the releases that are made available to developers -
just that they're not free. You need to enrol in the Apple Developer Program
for it.

------
adriancooney
This is absolutely crazy. Apple is taking a stab at Microsoft's new founded
ideas. This is great. Let's the war rage.

~~~
wlesieutre
Apple is learning that their recent iOS releases have gone very badly until
the first patch or two and is taking steps to fix it. Open betas are nothing
new, they're just new to MS and Apple.

